# [SOLVED] Modem Driver not working



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a Toshiba Tecra A8-EZ8313 laptop running Windows XP Pro.

Long story short, I got a virus and had to format and re-install Windows. Unfortunately, I didn't backup my drivers. I got a working wireless driver from the Toshiba site, and a few other drivers I was missing, and it went great, my laptop is up and running. Well, I needed to connect to dial up, but I was missing the modem driver. I went to the Toshiba site and downloaded it and installed it. I am 100% sure it's the right one, my specific make, model, OS, etc was used to pick it out and it was the only choice IIRC. Unfortunately, after installing it (and rebooting, for good measure) the modem still does not respond.

I am practically clueless when it comes to how computers work internally with their hardware and such, so my question is, am I perhaps missing the driver for some OTHER hardware device that controls or affects the modem? If so, how can I find what kind of device it is and figure out what kind of driver I need and find it? I've been trying to figure this out for months, and have not found any solution. :4-dontkno


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

hi maybe one of these http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=EU


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

hi sorry my bad try here http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...=A8-EZ8313&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768664


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

Hello,

Go here for chipset driver: (choose 3 and 4)
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...P+Professional*&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

1. Install the chipset driver first
2. reboot pc
3. Install the media graphics driver
4. reboot pc

Note: you may need to reinstall the modem driver again.


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*



> 1. Install the chipset driver first
> 2. reboot pc
> 3. Install the media graphics driver
> 4. reboot pc


I actually tried this first. This didn't seem to have any effect, I already had display driver working, I can play hardware accelerated PC games.


joeten said:


> hi sorry my bad try here http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...=A8-EZ8313&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768664


I installed a beta driver from that page and ran the diagnostic, and it seems the modem responded. Thanks a lot, I think that means it's working. I'll have to test dial up connection later when I'm at home again.


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

No edit after 30 minutes?  Fine, I double post.

I wanted to add that my laptop has a built-in fingerprint scanner, and that I lost that too when I formatted. But it's not important, I'm not even sure that I WANT it back.

It sure would be nice if there was an all-in-one installer for all the drivers used by my laptop. It didn't come with a Windows disk or a Driver CD. Like I said, it's not terribly important, but it would be handy.


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

I need your help again.

The modem appears to be working in the diagnostic test, but when I try to dial, it says there is no dial tone. (Yes, I made sure the phone line was connected securely)

It's half working... instead of "The modem did not respond", I get "There was no dial tone".


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

hi haven't worked with modems for quite some time is it possible it is set to the wrong setting for dialing


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

I don't know what settings I should be messing with, if any. I don't understand _why_ it's not detecting the dial tone, the computer I'm using at the moment gets dial tone just fine. But I have never been missing drivers for it because they're all on the Windows 98 Restore CD.

Maybe I picked the wrong driver and should try another from that page? In the modem diagnostic, it says "COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED" somewhere in the test results, does that indicate a problem?

The computer I'm on is like a deserted island, I can't transfer files because it doesn't recognize my flash drive, and doesn't find a driver via windows update, so I can't get new driver until Tuesday, when I'm at the library again with my laptop on their wireless.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

hi yeah it would seem something is not correct as you say possibly the wrong driver,i also found this not sure if it is related http://forums.techarena.in/technology-internet/1195612.htm


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

I think I'm just going to give up... still no dial tone. Maybe the next time I have money I can purchase a driver CD from Toshiba or something. That might do it.

If it helps, this is the diagnotic test result:

```
ATQ0V1E0 - OK
AT+GMM - H.324 video-ready rev. 1.0
AT+FCLASS=? - 0,1
AT#CLS=? - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
AT+GCI? - +GCI:B5
AT+GCI=? - +GCI:(00,01,02,04,06,07,09,0A,0B,0C,0D,0E,0F,10,11,12,14,15,16,19,1A,1B,1D,1E,1F,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,29,2B,2D,2E,2F,31,32,33,35,36,37,38,3C,3D,40,41,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,4B,4C,4D,4E,4F,50,51,52,53,54,57,58,59,5A,5B,5E,5F,61,62,63,64,66,68,69,6B,6C,6F,70,72,73,74,77,78,7A,7B,7C,7E,7F,80,81,82,83,84,85,86,87,88,89,8A,8B,8C,8D,8E,8F,90,93,96,97,98,99,9B,9C,9F,A0,A1,A3,A5,A6,A7,A8,A9,AA,AC,AD,AE,B2,B3,B4,B5,B6,B7,B8,BB,BC,BF,C1,C4)
ATI1 - OK
ATI2 - OK
ATI3 - TOSHIBA Software Modem Version 2.1.72
ATI4 - Built on 06/29/2006 13:13:02
ATI5 - 2.1.72, HDA MB, HDA, A1 S-Rev:G  L-Rev:C, 19
ATI6 - OK
ATI7 - HDA MB
```


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

hi this should give you the driver you need http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...=A8-EZ8313&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768664


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

All those appear to be for Windows 7, so I am unsure of what to do or which one to download, as I have Windows XP.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

Hi,
Remove the *BETA* modem driver you installed in both Add/Remove Programs and in the Device Manager.

*BETA* drivers are testing drivers and are proned to errors.

The link to your drivers is *HERE*
Input the following *Refine Search by*>*Windows XP SP2/SP3*>*Modem*
Install the *Toshiba Software Modem for Windows XP (v2.1.72; 09-27-2006; 1M)* (latest non-beta driver)

It will also list this older driver:
*Toshiba Software Modem Driver for Windows XP (v2.1.63; 05-26-2006; 1M)*
Try this one if the other does not work

For your *fingerprint reader* use the *same link *as above, but input this:
*Refine Search by*>*Windows XP SP2/SP3*>*Security*
Install the *Toshiba Fingerprint Utility for Windows XP/2000 (v5.4.0 Build 2934; 05-26-2006; 20M)*

*All* of your drivers are post *HERE*
*Refine Search by*>*Windows XP SP2/SP3*>*All Categories*

You will need the *Toshiba ACPI Common Modules for Windows XP/2000 (v6.05.01; 05-26-2006; 1M)* to install some other *Toshiba Utilities*.

Example:
*Toshiba Power Saver for Windows XP/2000 (v7.08.04; 05-26-2006; 6M)*

Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

Alrighty then, those directions are straightforward, I downloaded everything you told me to and saved your post to a text file for later reference. I will try it later. If it works, I should be able to reply within 24 hours. Otherwise, you'll hear from me in a week. :wave:

Thanks in advance for either fixing my problem or at least giving it a shot. :grin:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

Keep us posted.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

Well it seems I've got a dial tone now as it actually dials, but it doesn't do so successfully. NetZero gives me an error message to the effect of "The Remote Computer did not respond", so it must be that I have the right driver for the modem, but something else is wrong.

Let me know if you have any ideas.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

Did you unisntall the "old" drivers before installing the new ones?
You may have to reconfigure the NetZero with the new driver installed.

Bill


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

OK, I'll try re-installing NetZero. I unmuted the modem in NZ options, and I heard it dialing.

As far as I know, I completely removed "old" BETA modem driver before installing the new driver. It's better now than before, because I get dial tone, and getting new error is better than getting old error "no dial tone" every time.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

Hi

The error


> The Remote Computer did not respond


to me means your modem is dialing, but NetZero is not (Remote Computer).

http://help.netzero.net/support/start/dialing-in.html

Did you check the Internet Properties>Connection tab
Is the dial-up modem listed?

Bill


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

OK, I checked Connections tab in Internet Options on my laptop, and and on this Windows 98 PC.

On the Toshiba laptop, I have "Direct Connection" and "NetZero" listed.
On this Windows 98 eMachines PC, I have just "NetZero (default)" listed.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

NetZero should be set as default


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

Ok now that you have modem working, uninstall netzero from add/remove in control panel
clean disc and temp files, restart computer, then reinstall netzero.


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

@BCCOMP:
Yeah, perhaps it should be default.

@Riskyone101:
Thanks a lot, I'll try that next if setting default doesn't work.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

Let us know.
It may be best to uninstall and reinstall NetZero so the is no question of the configuration.
Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

exactly BCCOMP my good friend thats what i was thinking also.


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

Well, just when I thought it was going to finally work...

I uninstalled NetZero, and deleted remaining files. Uninstalled and re-installed the modem driver, and then installed NetZero. Now I am getting "No dial tone" again. Also, I have some "v9.2 Modem on Hold App" running in system tray now that I don't think was there the first time I installed the modem driver.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

Why did you uninstall and reinstall the modem driver??? We advised only to uninstall Netzero...


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

I made a mistake in typing out what I did, summarized it too much...

I uninstalled and re-installed NetZero first. Then, I tried connecting. I got an error to the effect of "Your modem is in use by another program, please close it and try again". I rebooted. Same error again. So then I uninstalled NetZero and re-installed, and even tried rebooting again. Same error. So then I uninstalled and re-installed the modem driver, and then uninstalled and re-installed NetZero again. Now I get "No dial tone".

So basically I was experimenting on my own again after I got the Modem-in-Use error.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

Uninstall both again in ADD/Remove programs and in the Device Manager (Modem)
Reinstall the Modem driver
Check the Device Manager and make sure there are no errors
Go to the Control Panel>Modem>Properties
Query the modem to test it

Let me know if you get any errors.
Do not reinstall Net Zero yet.

Bill


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

OK, I'll try that.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

Keep me posted


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

I completely uninstalled and re-installed the modem driver. Again. Ran the Diagnostic test. Again. Got no errors. Again.


----------



## Catt123 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

Hi, Im not too good with laptops of anything related, I have a Windows vista xp notebook acer and my speakers or headphones did not work so I thought i would head along to Control panel and disable them hoping to enable them to give them a boost, but infact it completly wiped them away. Furthermore, I deleted the High defintion on Audio Bus on my Device Manager in hopes of reinstalling a new one. I have had no luck, please help.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

Hello and Welcome to TSf Catt123,

You need to start your own thread as its not nice to hijack someone elses.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

What port is the modem using for the dialup connection?

As I remember correctly I always used (com port 7) for my connection this way there were no conflicts with the other port settings.


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

I will try that, mine assigns itself to COM3.

OK, so to be clear on what I will do next...

1. I will now install NetZero.

2. I will change the modem com port setting from COM3 to COM7.

3. I will try to connect.


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

Still no dial tone. I have no idea what to try next.


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

I just recently did a fresh OS re-install, and I have Internet on the PC who's modem doesn't work, I am networking between XP and Win7... it doesn't work properly, there's data corruption. I guess I should be surprised it works at all. I can download on the Win7 PC though and transfer with a Flash Drive. Perhaps I'll try this again later... you never know, it just might work this time.


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

There are really only 3 choices for drivers from the Toshiba site... if none of them work, I'm out of luck. Strange that I can't find drivers from 2005 or earlier... I bought the laptop in 2005 and the earliest driver I could find is dated 2006.


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

I installed a 2006 driver and it worked, first try. The OS re-install must have been needed or something, I have no idea. I also don't know if the driver I am using now is one I've tried before or not. Everything works now, my problem is solved.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Modem Driver not working*

Glad to hear you have it sorted out.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

I got modem working over a week ago and wanted to post that my problem is solved, but couldn't because this site wouldn't load. So I assumed you were having downtime. But then I checked it with http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ and the site told me it was just me.

I am currently accessing this forum through a proxy because it won't load for me normally. Perhaps my ISP accidentally blocked it.

Oh well. Thanks for trying to help with the modem. I've backed up the installer for the working driver and deleted the other driver installers that I obviously don't need.


----------

